# E-MTB vs Alfa Romeo on Top Gear



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

So over in Cali what is this thing here? Class 1, class 2, class 3?

Limited to 20 mph, so my guess is class 1. Sure looks like a lot of fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bjorn2Ride (Apr 4, 2017)

Not sure if you are serious. That's probably not even Class 3. Too much power. Too fast. It has a throttle. You would legally need a license and insurance to ride that on the road. He said it will go 100 miles at 20 mph. That is range, not top speed. 6000 watts? Lol.


----------

